# Xhype Liquid Co Reviews



## Brandon de Winnaar (2/7/18)

Review time!! This week we are looking at some of Xhype Liquid Co. juices.

The juices was sent to me for the purpose of a review by Zander Nieuwenhuys.

Juice: Bang and Co; Kust 

Profile: Thin puff pastry filled to the brim with crème pâtissière custard dusted with powdered sugar to top it all off.

Bottles: 30 and 60ml chubby gorillas.
Nicotine: 0, 2.5 and 5mg.
Ratio: 30/70.

‍️My thoughts and feedback️‍

So right of the bat I just have to say what an absolute treat this juice is. 

I’ve found that although I’m a fond vaper of desserts, they aren’t always the best all-day vapes. They either become too sweet after a while or lose the taste completely. I have been chain vaping this juice for two days and I’m pretty sure it’s just getting better and better.

From the first look it’s not hard to guess that it’s custard juice. Just smelling it made my mouth water.

Vaping it, however, was the real treat. It’s sweet and creamy and velvety and simply put...YUMMY! The profile states that it’s a thin puff pastry filled to the brim with crème pâtissière custard dusted with powdered sugar to top it all off, and my only response to that is: Why yes, yes it is. 

Well rounded sweet custard inhale with a definite vanilla, almost caramel exhale that leaves a creamy sugar aftertaste, without being too rich. 

It’s a great all day vape and while I would obviously recommend it to all you dessert lovers, I am definitely sure that its sweet deliciousness will be appreciated by fruit lovers too.

Thank you for taking time to read and please note that this is my own opinion and not done for any financial gain as I just plain and simply love vaping and sharing it with my vape family!!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Brandon de Winnaar (3/7/18)

Review time!! Today I am looking at a juice from Brand Name

The juices was sent to me for the purpose of a review by Zander Nieuwenhuys

Juice: Brand Name: Summer Breeze

Profile: A blend of sweet, sun-ripened summer fruits - Coconut, Guava Papaya and Pineapple.

Bottles: 30 and 60ml chubby gorillas.
Nicotine: 0, 3 and 6 mg.
Ratio: 30/70.




‍My thoughts and feedback



️‍

Just as the name suggests, Summer Breeze is a mellow, easy going juice.

The bright appealing look of the bottle might give the impression of a very sweet juice, but the complexity of the flavours surprised me.

Ripe fruits, much resembling a breakfast fruit punch, has quite a refreshing taste with a definite palate of guava on both the inhale and exhale. Other fruits are more subtle like papaya, pineapple and coconut.

The intricacy makes it one of those juices (which I love, by the way) that can be played around with on different mods, temperatures and air flow to bring out different characteristics and hidden flavours.

It does not leave any aftertaste, which some prefer and some don’t. I personally don’t mind an aftertaste, if the juice is really good, which this one is, so I would have liked for it to linger a little longer.

It’s not an overly sweet juice, but as I have mentioned before, I appreciate a fruit juice that brings out the freshness of the fruits, and with that immaculate ripe guava taste, it just makes your taste buds tingle.

All my reviews are done on the same devices, atties(RDA and RTA) and fresh cotton for each review that I do to ensure equal quality!!

Thank you for taking time to read and please note that this is my own opinion and not done for any financial gain as I just plain and simply love vaping and sharing it with my vape family!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

